# Atx Stecker: warum 24 Pin wenn es auch mit 20 Pin funzt ?



## bruchpilot94 (12. Oktober 2010)

...ja der titel sagt eig. schon alles 
ich habe ein mainboard mit einem 24 Pin Stromanschluss und benutze aber ein NT mit 20 Pin und es funktioniert trotzdem einwandfrei...schön und gut 
aber warum ??????


----------



## rabe08 (12. Oktober 2010)

Die 20 Pin-Variante ist älter. Damals haben die CPUs bei weitem noch nicht so viel Strom gesaugt. Du hast heute ja nicht nur 24 Pins sondern noch einen 2. Stromanschluß am Mainboard. Die 20 Stecker passen auch in die 24 Buchse, bei den 20 Pins ist die Belegung identisch. 

Wie es funktioniert, hängt von Deiner CPU ab. Wenn Du eine Highend-CPU hast und Last gibst, schaltet Dein Netzteil im besten Fall ab. Fall nicht macht es Brzzz und kann sowohl Board als auch CPU mit in den Orkus reißen. Für einen sicheren Betrieb ist Dein NT zu alt. Klassische Kondensatoren trocknen aus, Spulen altern. Ich würde es austauschen.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (12. Oktober 2010)

naja ist ein be quiet nt an nem C2Q Q6600 und ner HD 5770 in das originale NT hatte ich kein vertrauen (china böller)
edit: den 2. Mainboard Anschluss hab ich auch in benutzung und ich hab auch schon mit dem System gezockt aber es lief immer alles


----------



## Happy Chicken (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

wie rabe08 schon richtig sagte, ist es definitiv zu empfehlen auf ein aktuelleres Netzteil umzusteigen.
Da es eben unter erhöhten Beanspruchungen zu Schäden an deinem System führen kann.
Es besteht ohne Zweifel auch die Möglichkeit das dein PC problemlos damit laufen kann, aber weshalb einen schönen Q6600 und ne 5770 aufs Spiel setzen.

LG
Happy


----------



## bruchpilot94 (12. Oktober 2010)

reicht für das System denn ein 430 Watt china böller aus ?


----------



## Happy Chicken (12. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv, ich habe mein System Q6700 und ne 5770 auch schon mit einem 450 Watt Böller betrieben.
Mit den Böllern ist es halt immer so eine Geschichte.
Ich halte nicht besonders viel von diesen Geschichten da man auch für kleines Geld ne annehmbare Quali bekommen kann. z.B:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - unter 500 Watt - Cooler Master eXtremePower 460W
Aber Übergangsweise, sprich 2, 3 Monate tut es auch ein Böller vollkommen.
Darüberhinaus ist es natürlich wichtig wie oft dein PC im Einsatz ist bist du ein Heavy-User dessen PC 6 Stunden am Tag hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist (z.B. aktuelle Spieletitel) so ist meiner Meinung nach ein hochwertiges Netzteil Pflicht. Oder benutzt du deinen Rechner eher wenig und hauptsächlich fürs Office so reicht ein Böller mehr als aus.

LG
Happy


----------



## bruchpilot94 (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke!
ich benutze den pc nur alle 2 wochen ein wochenende aber dann wird er auch ziemlich stark belastet


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Oktober 2010)

Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Definitiv, ich habe mein System Q6700 und ne 5770 auch schon mit einem 450 Watt Böller betrieben.
> Mit den Böllern ist es halt immer so eine Geschichte.
> Ich halte nicht besonders viel von diesen Geschichten da man auch für kleines Geld ne annehmbare Quali bekommen kann. z.B:
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - unter 500 Watt - Cooler Master eXtremePower 460W
> ...


 
Annehmbare Qualität? Bei einem Coolermaster eXtremePower? Nagut, wenn du es als "annehmbar" bezeichnest das das von dir verlinkte Netzteil 350W leistet und dann abschaltet ... das die Effizienz total fürn Eimer ist und kaum Schutzschaltungen verbaut sind 

Desweiteren kann man nicht pauschal von einem "Chinaböller" sprechen (ich mag diese Bezeichnung eh nicht da ALLE Netzteile aus China kommen), es kommt drauf an was in einem Netzteil drinsteckt und beim verlinkten Coolermaster eXtremePower nicht viel gutes ... 

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele für günstige UND gute Netzteile:

Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec EarthWatts EA 380D Green, 380W ATX 2.3 (0761345-27384-8) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec EarthWatts EA 430D Green, 430W ATX 2.3 (0761345-27384-8) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R500C 500W ATX 2.31 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Straight Power 400W ATX 2.3 (E7-400W/BN113) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

